# How to prepare a child for school?



## HannahKort (5 mo ago)

Hi to everyone! I am a very young mother, and I haven’t yet had much experience at parenting ... So I am very worried, if something goes wrong, but I still want the best for my son.
So, soon my child will go to primary school, and I don’t know yet how best to prepare him for it? Before that, he was only homeschooled, and he hasn’t a lot of experience in dealing with other children, which I am very worried about! Should he have any preparatory courses? How much money is needed?


----------



## haila (3 mo ago)

this is what i was worried about too school. but i plan on putting my son in headstart and not homeschool him. i would definitely google it if i were you


----------



## leoholmes (3 mo ago)

The very first step is that we as parents must be calm and relaxed. Its actually our nervousness that passes on to our kids. All that I did on my child's first day was to explain the day in advance. I told her the school, the uniform, the teachers, tiffin n water bottles, school van... everything. Just like a beautiful story. This really helped my both kids take the first day of their school positively. Since they 'knew' all that was coming up they did well.

As a matter of fact, I do the same thing when I have to take them for vaccinations. And trust me it goes absolutely well too.

Go Ahead and make a memorable first day of school for your child.


----------



## albertha68 (3 mo ago)

Don't worry too much and let your child be comfortable to have the best spirit for the new school year. Since your child is only learning at home, talk to them more, talk about school stories, about how to make new friends so they can improve their communication skills. Besides, provide them with simple activities like play dough, puzzles, clamps, and scissors for better motor skills. and practice for your child simple things like dressing, composing books, ....


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

How old is your son? 

It's anecdotal, but a lot of us homeschool parents with experience in this arena can assure you that our kids were either on par or ahead academically when enrolled in a classroom setting. Don't overthink the social stuff, either. Most kids are naturals at it. If they aren't, then there's usually something going on that homeschooling _didn't_ cause, (there's no shortage of painfully shy kids who've never homeschooled). You've got this, Mama!


----------



## Anderson27 (2 mo ago)

Hi! I can also recommend goods educational, free materials for children educational printables Educational materials for preschoolers by topic there is a choice there, it is well suited for the development of abilities.


----------



## hadenwillberry (2 mo ago)

Personally I think that all the necessary qualities for starting school will come with time. I don't use any special methods for development. Mainly classical ways. I select different learning activities like here: Printable Math Worksheets and Activities for Preschoolers
The child is 3 years old. Could someone share similar expirience?


----------



## Anderson27 (2 mo ago)

Hi! Well, as an option, if you want to make it more difficult , puzzle worksheets for kids Printable Food and Drinks Activities for Kindergarten each child is individual, and everyone has their own, well, it seems to me that all materials should be tried for development.


----------



## sagancarl695 (2 mo ago)

I can see some helpful comments here


----------

